# son demarrage OSX 10.8.5



## brgakordepo (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

peut-on supprimer ou au moins baisser au minimum le "Boing" du démarrage ?
(he oui, je me lève la nuit pour bricoler sur mon new iMac 27" ;-)

j'utilise une carte son USB extérieure qui coupe le son et mets le volume à 100% mais ne schunt pas le "Boing" de démarrage.
Même avec un minijack mis en place.

J'ai essayé "Pssst" mais il n'a aucune influence sur le "Boing" :mouais:

Si qq à une solution, il ma semble que cela serait utile à beaucoup de personnes,

Merci,

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

la recherche dans le forum te donne  les solutions
(dont onyx)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2013)

Salut *brgakordepo* au si sibyllin pseudonyme.

En simple délayage du _laconisme_ de *Pascal*  :

- si tu veux te compliquer la vie, tu peux aller voir ici le message #16 de ton serviteur (ne crois pas pouvoir te dispenser des commandes 'sudo chmod u+x' listées en début de 2° avant celles de création des points d'accroche '_hook_', car c'est la condition _sine qua non_ pour rendre les scripts shell exécutables) ;

- si tu veux te simplifier la vie, tu installes la version *2.7.4* d'«Onyx» pour «Mountain Lion». Une fois fait, tu vas dans les menus de sa GUI à : _Paramètres/Session_ et tout en bas de la fenêtre tu avises la rubrique : '_Son de démarrage_'. Appuie résolument sur le bouton : *Désactiver*.​


----------



## brgakordepo (17 Novembre 2013)

ohaww ;-)
merci, ca marche très bien.
bravo !
encore merci


----------



## Orwanne (13 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## jogary (18 Décembre 2013)

J'utilise "startup sound" et il fonctionne bien sous X 1.9.1 ( Si si... )

Parfois, après un petit coup de "maintenance" ou "ONYX" approfondi, je dois retourner sur la page de téléchargement de startup sound, mais je puis vous assurer qu'il fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

